
A Stick Figure Guide to the Advanced Encryption Standard (AES) (2009) - Tomte
http://www.moserware.com/2009/09/stick-figure-guide-to-advanced.html
======
marknadal
This is GREAT.

Does anybody know of / have a collection of explainers like these?

I've made a few myself:

\- How Cryptography Works
[https://gun.js.org/explainers/data/security.html](https://gun.js.org/explainers/data/security.html)

\- How distributed systems work (Master-Slave vs P2P, CAP Theorem, CRDTs,
etc.)
[https://gun.js.org/distributed/matters.html](https://gun.js.org/distributed/matters.html)

Has anybody made their own / have some good ones to add?

~~~
amiraliakbari
Not exactly what you asked, but you may be interested in this blog post and
the list of technical illustrations given at the end of it: How to teach
technical concepts with cartoons ([https://jvns.ca/teach-tech-with-
cartoons/](https://jvns.ca/teach-tech-with-cartoons/)).

